
Why is Math.max() less than Math.min()? - ciderpunx
http://charlieharvey.org.uk/page/why_math_max_is_less_than_math_min
======
cratermoon
What about:

    
    
      Math.min() - Math.max()
    

Is it wrong to expect it to be 0?

